# <3 Fly Free Muffin Girl <3



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*I can't believe I'm writing this, through flowing tears, but our sweet Muffin is gone 

She has been going through one of her nesting bouts for the past week or so and usually gets down but snaps out of it after a few days. This time she just didn't. She didn't lay any eggs, but was having all of the behaviors. She was having extremely watery droppings and hasn't been eating as much as usual. Today when I came home from work she was nestled on the floor of her cage very puffed up. I got her fresh water and she drank but then went right back down to the bottom. I took her out and laid her on my sweatshirt. I thought she might be cold so I put a blanket over us and she snuggled up to me, more than usual, for over an hour while I cried because I knew this was the end. My fiance woke up (working night shift) and we tried to think of what to do, we decided the best thing would be to take her to the vet.

After calling several avian vets, all saying they couldn't take her, I just jumped in the car and went to the first one I called (right down the road, thank goodness!) and they took her in. They called me into the room a few minutes later and the vet informed me that she had passed in the carrier 

We loved this bird so much, she was so special to us despite her physical flaws. She was only with us for 18 months but we feel like we gave her the best life she could have had. Fly free little Muffin Girl, you will be missed dearly!!











*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Rest in Peace, sweet beautiful wonderful Muffin. I cannot believe she is gone. Keep her cute face and happy song close to your heart, and she will be with you forever. Muffin was a special little girl who left us much too soon. She always made me laugh. Jill, you gave her all the love and good care that she so deserved. I know how much you all will miss her. Hugs to you


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your 'little Muffin girl' Jill. I'm glad you already know that she had a wonderful life during the time you shared together. These precious little 'souls' never live long enough and those of us that love them as you do, must feel blessed to share their brief lives here on earth. 
Fly free sweet little Muffin!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh Jill, :hug:

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of darling Muffin.
She was a beautiful little girl and very fortunate to have had your loving care for the past 18 months. I know you will miss her -- it's never easy to lose one of our beloved babies.

If you need or want to talk, please feel free to send me a Private Message. My heart goes out to you and you will be in my prayers.

Fly high and free sweet Muffin; rest peacefully little one.


Faith

You will not see me, so you must have faith. I wait for the time when we can soar 
together again, both aware of each other. Until then, live your life to its fullest and when 
you need me, just whisper my name in your heart, ...I will be there.

Emily ****enson*


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

I am so sorry Jill! I can't believe it! I don't even know what to say except how sorry I am. She knew she was loved. Soar with the angels little Muffin.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thank you all, I forgot to say the vet thinks it was mostly likely another egg binding or if the egg broke in her then she could have gotten egg yolk peritonitis. I am not doing a necropsy, but I am having her cremated so we can always have her with us. I am just devastated, she was so amazing and such a big part of our lives. Definitely gone too soon *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Jill I am so so sorry I simply cannot believe this happened to your sweet muffin girl
My heart is aching for you please send me a message if you need to talk
I am at work until 9:30*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh Jill I'm so very sorry,I know how much you adored her, and I can't believe she is gone..My heart is broken for you...you have her a great life please know that..RIP Sweet Muffin.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

So sorry Jill. We will always remember you Muffin


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

:hug: Jill, I was also stunned right when I came on and saw the the title of your post, hoping to God that it wasn't about what I think it was.

Muffins passing is equally devastating to us all for she was OUR Little Miss Muffin tiel sweetheart. There's tears in my eyes at this moment as images of her brighter moments and her prior recoveries fill my thoughts. I will especially miss the warmth of her adorable presence and those cutely dotted ears. She was truly a little angel and sunshine in this world, so let her now rest in greater heights and continue to shine down on us from high above :hug:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this Jill. Thank you for sharing her with us through pics, and especially video's, over the time she was with you. She was actually the biggest reason why I really didn't care if my Shiloh was a girl or a boy. Almost all of us here know the feeling of loss, and emptiness you feel right now over her leaving...we are here for you...:hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh Jill. I am so very sorry for the loss of Muffin..... Jill you are a wonderful mum to all of your birds. Remember all of the time you have spent with Muffin as Muffin loved you so very much and she new that you loved her to.. Muffin was so very lucky to of had a wonderful mum like you..We are here for you Jill. .. I know you adored her so much..

Fly free little Muffin and sing a beautiful song..


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this...  I am at a loss for words, your Muffin was very much loved by all of us here at Talk Budgies. She couldn't have asked for a better owner/friend than you, Jill.
Time will heal the deep pain you surely must be feeling and hopefully soon the hole left in your heart will be filled by the memories of the good times you had with Muffin.

Rest in peace, sweet Muffin. You were much loved and will be sorely missed.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thank you everyone!  I appreciate all of your kind thoughts

I am a substitute teacher and this quote was on the classroom teacher's desk this morning, I thought it was perfect thing to come upon after the night we had (even though I about lost it right there in the classroom!)

*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Jill I am so sorry for the loss of Muffin she certainly made a dent in your heart. She had the most wonderful 18 months and that was due to your love and care, I am sure she loved you and now is looking down and saying thankyou. tears are there for a reason soon they will be replaced with a smile when you say her sweet name hugs to you Jill Fly free sweet Muffin.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

She is so pretty. Sorry for your loss. I know is hard for I had my budgie die right around thanksgiving. I am shore muffin is flying high in the afterlife


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Oh my god Jill I just read, and I am beyond devastated for you. I read the title of this thread and I knew, but couldn't believe it. Words cannot express how sorry I am for you. Muffin was such a great bird and I can't even express how sorry I am. I loved hearing stories about her, and I know that you must be incredibly devastated over her passing. This is such a shock. I can't even believe it. Jill, you have my sincerest condolences and sympathies. I am just so sorry for your loss. She made us here on TB feel not every time we read about her. She was gorgeous, sweet, and a wonderful addition to you home and family. She was your cuddle buddy, your child, your friend, and your passion. You were her provider, her mommy, her friend. Dear Muffin, you will be greatly missed and forever loved. You were your mommy's pride and joy and she loved you unconditionally. Jill, Muffin loved you so much and is now awaiting your arrival at the rainbow bridge. You both will experience a joyous reunion, and will go on together forever.

If you ever need anything at all, Jill, please don't hesitate to ask, and of course pm me if you need to talk. Again Jill we are so so sorry for your tragic loss of dear Muffin.

Rest in piece dear Muffin, fly high and free and sing a wonderful song.

-Kristen, Lonny


----------



## guatemama (Jul 29, 2009)

So, so sorry and shocked when I read about Muffin! She had so much personality! You gave her a great life and even lots of love while she was dying. I know you'll miss her a lot. Hugs to you!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of Muffin, I know how much you loved her...I can't believe the title of this post. Please accept my condolences.
Rest in peace, beautiful Muffin.


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Oh no, poor little Muffin . I am so sorry to hear this Jill. I know how much you loved her. :hug: RIP sweet girl ♥*


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Muffin.. you gave her a loving home and kindness all her days with you. That is the best any of us can ever hope for. Fly free!


----------



## Nuts4Birdies (Nov 25, 2012)

I just saw this Jill and wanted to say how sorry I am. I know how much you loved her and you definitely gave her the best life she could have hoped for!


----------



## Sproot (Aug 18, 2014)

So sorry to hear about sweet Muffin :hug:


----------

